
MIT 6.886 – Graph Analytics – Spring 2018 - charlysl
https://people.csail.mit.edu/jshun/6886-s18/
======
charlysl
The prereqs, [1] Design and Analysis of Algorithms & [2] Performance
Engineering of Software Systems, are available from mit ocw:

[1] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-046j-design-and-analysis-of-algorithms-spring-2015/)

[2] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-172-performance-engineering-of-software-systems-fall-2010/)

------
mark_l_watson
I couldn’t find any videos but the class slides and reading material are a
good reference for particular topics.

I have not taken this Coursera class but it looks relevant
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/big-data-graph-
analytics](https://www.coursera.org/learn/big-data-graph-analytics)

~~~
bonniemuffin
This one from Lada Adamic (which used to be on Coursera) is a good classic
introduction to the subject, with video lectures:
[https://github.com/ladamalina/coursera-
sna](https://github.com/ladamalina/coursera-sna)

It provides a friendly introduction to the topic, which would be good
background before embarking on all the papers linked in the MIT syllabus.

------
Aegeaner
Any videos？

